# DIY rescue attempt for Cambodian ship aground.!



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the Turkish Press - 

_The crew of the Cambodian flagged cargo ship named "Kaptan Dursun Akbas" which had ran aground at Canakkale Strait earlier today, are trying to rescue the ship with their own efforts. 
After running aground in the Kepez- Dalyan Region, the captain did not ask for rescue assistance, and the crew members are trying to rescue the ship with their own efforts. 

The captain is given 6 hours to rescue the ship, if not the ship will be towed away by a tug boat. 

Earlier today a cargo ship of 82,50 m length and 520 gross tons of weight which had been carrying 2850 cubic tons of kaolin to the Kepez port of Canakkale from Ukraine had run aground of a reason yet unknown, and a tugboat named "Kurtarma-1" and rescue boat named "Kiyi Emniyeti 10" were sent to the area for security reasons. _

Rushie


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Cant find a picture of this one. Plenty of ships by the name but not the Cambodian one.
Some info:
IMO - 6417700.
Callsign - XUFW7.
Type - General cargo ship.
2,850 TONS.
Built DEC 1964.
Registry - CAMBODIAN.
Hawkey01


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi mate,

Thanks for the info, much appreciated.

As a matter of interest, can you divulge where you get your info and photos from.?

Cheers,

Rushie


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Rushie,

no secrets just a load of sites that I have picked up when reasearching ships.
The one with all the imo info etc is the www.world-register.org.
Then for pictures there are quite a lot. Shipspotting , photoship, shipphotos and others. Sometimes one can lead to another and if I think its worth keeping I just stick it in my favorites list. Another that seems to come up trumps quite often is Google. Quite often just put ships name and it comes up with the goods.
Hawkey01


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

There are actually photos of this ship on shipspotting.com:

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=264818
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=17169

Only one ship of that name, just changed registry and hull colours!

Phil


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks to both of you for the info and photos.

Rushie


----------

